# GPS Fish Finders



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Take your pick and mount your transducer inside on your hull.

But your right, if you are in 3 feet of water 95% of the time you don't need a depth/fish sounder.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I run a Simrad GO7 touch screen super easy to use rigged my transducer about a half inch above the bottom of hull on stern. No issues and I hardly run deeper than 3’ no issues with scraping it up. I hooked up my transducer hoping to start fishing deeper water and haven’t yet so I may take it off. Point being I haven’t scarred it up yet in over 2 years


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Lowrance Hook 7 gps and a cheap black and white Lowrance sounder. Not much need for side scan on a flat. I use the GPS to get me back to the dock
My transducer is even or slightly below the hull and I never worry about it getting hit


----------

